
Yahoo warning users that hackers forged cookies to access accounts - 77pt77
http://www.zdnet.com/article/yahoo-warning-users-that-hackers-forged-cookies-to-access-accounts/
======
77pt77
If I understood this correctly, two factor authentication was irrelevant.

Whoever did this just forged the cookies and had full webmail access
regardless of any authentication method.

